# Want to buy Laptop under 70K budget | Performance matters.



## praneetsah (Mar 30, 2014)

Budget: Till 70K, its not strict And can be adjusted.
Sreen Size: Preferred 15 inch and above.
Primary task: Hardcore multitasking and should be able to run heavy apps. Won't be using it for typical gaming. Photo/video editting and coding would be done alot.
Typcal config: i7 processor, >750gb space, Keyboard backlit, LED 1080p.

I have looked at y510p but as i have read reviews that its keyboard is not good moreover its more for gaming, therefore i wont be buying y510p. Any other laptop would be welcomed. Brand doesn't matters. Would be buyig locally and within the next 2-3 days.
BTW is HP j001tx worth buying? and what would its be street price? Thanks.


----------



## seamon (Mar 30, 2014)

praneetsah said:


> Budget: Till 70K, its not strict And can be adjusted.
> Sreen Size: Preferred 15 inch and above.
> Primary task: Hardcore multitasking and should be able to run heavy apps. Won't be using it for typical gaming. Photo/video editting and coding would be done alot.
> Typcal config: i7 processor, >750gb space, Keyboard backlit, LED 1080p.
> ...



Y510p has the best keyboard all round. It's backlighting seems awesome.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 30, 2014)

seamon said:


> Y510p has the best keyboard all round. It's backlighting seems awesome.



Agreed.......... There might be only some minor issues with touch pad, maybe ...... But no issues with keyboard, you can't get a better keyboard for the price........

@OP: What do you mean by performance laptops ??

Performance means both CPU+GPU. If you just need CPU power, get Z510 (i7 version), same specs as HP one, but is 12-15k cheaper + has DVD drive, but a bit heavy, though

Lenovo Ideapad Y510 (59-390016) Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) vs HP Envy 15-j111TX Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1 TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) vs Dell Inspiron 15 7537 Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph/ Touch) vs Lenovo IdeaPa

As you can notice from the comparison, Y510p also has Full HD display, only one in that price point

HP one with Full HD costs 78k


----------



## praneetsah (Mar 30, 2014)

seamon said:


> Y510p has the best keyboard all round. It's backlighting seems awesome.



...But i have read that the keyboard is hard to get used to moreover the layout is typical...In fact i read this on digit's article itself.

- - - Updated - - -



anupam_pb said:


> @OP: What do you mean by performance laptops ??
> 
> Performance means both CPU+GPU. If you just need CPU power, get Z510 (i7 version), same specs as HP one, but is 12-15k cheaper + has DVD drive, but a bit heavy, though
> 
> ...



By performance i mean CPU power. Processing is preffered rather than better GPU. Any recommendation apart from lenovo?


----------



## seamon (Mar 30, 2014)

Lenovo Y510p has the 2nd best cpu available in India. The best one being core i7 4800mq in dell alienware. If you need processing power so bad, get a y510p core i5 and get a core i7 4900mq imported and replace the cpu yourself. Don't forget ic diamond thermal paste.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 30, 2014)

seamon said:


> Lenovo Y510p has the 2nd best cpu available in India. The best one being core i7 4800mq in dell alienware. If you need processing power so bad, get a y510p core i5 and get a core i7 4900mq imported and replace the cpu yourself. Don't forget ic diamond thermal paste.



Dude 60k is y510p i5 & $500 import cost gets you nearly to 90k!
Don't know if it's in OP's budget!


----------



## seamon (Mar 30, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Dude 60k is y510p i5 & $500 import cost gets you nearly to 90k!
> Don't know if it's in OP's budget!



core i7 4800MQ should be a little less. Besides OP can sell the core i5 on eBay if he wishes.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 30, 2014)

seamon said:


> Lenovo Y510p has the 2nd best cpu available in India. The best one being core i7 4800mq in dell alienware. If you need processing power so bad, get a y510p core i5 and get a core i7 4900mq imported and replace the cpu yourself. Don't forget ic diamond thermal paste.



dont replace cpus like that its risky,unlike desktop cpus
in laptops u have to be very very careful about specific parts etc
instead buy it abroad ull get it way cheaper and an excellent config or buy the i5 version (indian) 
i5 laptop cpus are very underrated but since u mentioned performance matters u should definately get a quad core cpu

- - - Updated - - -



praneetsah said:


> Budget: Till 70K, its not strict And can be adjusted.
> Sreen Size: Preferred 15 inch and above.
> Primary task: Hardcore multitasking and should be able to run heavy apps. Won't be using it for typical gaming. Photo/video editting and coding would be done alot.
> Typcal config: i7 processor, >750gb space, Keyboard backlit, LED 1080p.
> ...



fill up the forum questionaire so we can help u better with ur needs


----------



## seamon (Mar 30, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> dont replace cpus like that its risky,unlike desktop cpus
> in laptops u have to be very very careful about specific parts etc
> instead buy it abroad ull get it way cheaper and an excellent config or buy the i5 version (indian)
> i5 laptop cpus are very underrated but since u mentioned performance matters u should definately get a quad core cpu
> ...



It's not at all risky when one is careful. All core i7 MQ laptop CPUs are replaceable and it is pretty easy to do so. The reason being all of them are on the same TDP(47W) with the exception of some low end ones(37W) and 4730XM(57W). All CPUs of the core i7 quad range are supported in the Lenovo Y510p. You can't get a 4800MQ/4900MQ directly from Lenovo, only custom laptop resellers feature it(they actually replace it themselves). core i5 CPUs are not under rated, they provide exactly half the performance of quad cores.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 30, 2014)

seamon said:


> It's not at all risky when one is careful. All core i7 MQ laptop CPUs are replaceable and it is pretty easy to do so. The reason being all of them are on the same TDP(47W) with the exception of some low end ones(37W) and 4730XM(57W). All CPUs of the core i7 quad range are supported in the Lenovo Y510p. You can't get a 4800MQ/4900MQ directly from Lenovo, only custom laptop resellers feature it(they actually replace it themselves). core i5 CPUs are not under rated, they provide exactly half the performance of quad cores.


not really the i5 is just a dual core hyperthreaded version of i7 performance differences occur when multi core (more than 2 cores) programs are used and they are rare even multi core games are rare
as for half the performance thats not possible at all even benchmarks prove that wrong(except for geekbench,passmark etc which calculate on the basis of cores and clock speed overall so its unfair to say double the performance on the basis of that)

proof-*cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Core-i7-3612QM-vs-Intel-Core-i5-3210M

btw u misunderstood my point , i meant its risky if u dont get the right cpu as in ull need one from a y510p itself otherwise there can be issues

- - - Updated - - -



praneetsah said:


> ...But i have read that the keyboard is hard to get used to moreover the layout is typical...In fact i read this on digit's article itself.



everyones keyboard preferences are different , i suggest u try out the keyboard first in say a showroom or something


----------



## seamon (Mar 30, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> not really the i5 is just a dual core hyperthreaded version of i7 performance differences occur when multi core (more than 2 cores) programs are used and they are rare even multi core games are rare
> as for half the performance thats not possible at all even benchmarks prove that wrong(except for geekbench,passmark etc which calculate on the basis of cores and clock speed overall so its unfair to say double the performance on the basis of that)
> 
> proof-*cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Core-i7-3612QM-vs-Intel-Core-i5-3210M
> ...



Bullocks to that, all modern games support upto 8 threads.
All core i7 quads 4th gen are supported in y510p.

- - - Updated - - -

Any core i7 quad chip from any laptop will work.


----------



## praneetsah (Mar 30, 2014)

seamon said:


> Lenovo Y510p has the 2nd best cpu available in India. The best one being core i7 4800mq in dell alienware. If you need processing power so bad, get a y510p core i5 and get a core i7 4900mq imported and replace the cpu yourself. Don't forget ic diamond thermal paste.



There's  no point for discussing about CPU eeplacement because i wont be doing that...Anways from all the dischssion i feel like y510p is a good choice apart from its kehboard thingy. Anyways i have seen quite a lot variants of it, which one would be good or is any other laptop better than it in terms of processing? And any similar configured laptop in HP and Dell?

- - - Updated - - -



kkn13 said:


> dont replace cpus like that its risky,unlike desktop cpus
> in laptops u have to be very very careful about specific parts etc
> instead buy it abroad ull get it way cheaper and an excellent config or buy the i5 version (indian)
> i5 laptop cpus are very underrated but since u mentioned performance matters u should definately get a quad core cpu
> ...



Dont have a pc so cant copy paste, but i have picked everything from the questionaire, which u shud have got if u have read it properly. Anyways read my above reply to seamon.


----------



## seamon (Mar 30, 2014)

praneetsah said:


> There's  no point for discussing about CPU eeplacement because i wont be doing that...Anways from all the dischssion i feel like y510p is a good choice apart from its kehboard thingy. Anyways i have seen quite a lot variants of it, which one would be good or is any other laptop better than it in terms of processing? And any similar configured laptop in HP and Dell?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



No other laptop is better than the Y510p in terms of processing. HP laptops are overpriced pieces of sht. There are only 2 variants core i5 one and core i7 one.
Go for the core i7 one. Also in the future(say when Intel Skylake processors are released) if you need more processing power, you can replace the CPU and by then Haswell mobile prices will be a lot cheaper. 

Avoid Dell, they use core i7 undervolted CPUs which are very weak.

FYI a good GPU is required for fast photo/video editing.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 30, 2014)

I don't think there is need of any more clarification. Y510p is a certain choice.  Hands down.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 31, 2014)

seamon said:


> Bullocks to that, all modern games support upto 8 threads.
> All core i7 quads 4th gen are supported in y510p.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Lol bro why argue i posted links to prove u wrong its common sense
chill out man dont fight 
its a fact even my links prove that

heres another recent link which proves only a few games use more than 4 threads-

*forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=385925


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 31, 2014)

praneetsah said:


> There's  no point for discussing about CPU eeplacement because i wont be doing that...Anways from all the dischssion i feel like y510p is a good choice apart from its kehboard thingy. Anyways i have seen quite a lot variants of it, which one would be good or is any other laptop better than it in terms of processing? And any similar configured laptop in HP and Dell?


As I mentioned earlier, get Z510 & save few bucks, you seem to not want a good GPU

Y510p is a great model, I don't know what you hate about its keyboard


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 31, 2014)

seamon said:


> FYI a good GPU is required for fast photo/video editing.



this i agree to
avoid ULV cpus if u want best performance however keep in mind dell also has M-series cpus (rarer than ULV cpu laptops) but they exist

- - - Updated - - -



anupam_pb said:


> As I mentioned earlier, get Z510 & save few bucks, you seem to not want a good GPU
> 
> Y510p is a great model, I don't know what you hate about its keyboard



+100000

- - - Updated - - -



praneetsah said:


> There's  no point for discussing about CPU eeplacement because i wont be doing that...Anways from all the dischssion i feel like y510p is a good choice apart from its kehboard thingy. Anyways i have seen quite a lot variants of it, which one would be good or is any other laptop better than it in terms of processing? And any similar configured laptop in HP and Dell?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



ohh alright sorry just thought incase u could it might help better
btw what exactly are u buying the laptop for? gaming ,software , design , editing etc?


----------



## seamon (Mar 31, 2014)

If op doesn't need a gpu, then z500 is a good option but I think you are underestimating the uses of a good gpu. Cuda cores massively help in even converting videos, they'll be a very big help when photo/video editing as you said you need the laptop for it.

- - - Updated - - -



kkn13 said:


> Lol bro why argue i posted links to prove u wrong its common sense
> chill out man dont fight
> its a fact even my links prove that
> 
> ...



It clearly says most engines use more thab 4 threads. Btw op is buying for gaming lol.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 31, 2014)

seamon said:


> If op doesn't need a gpu, then z500 is a good option but I think you are underestimating the uses of a good gpu. Cuda cores massively help in even converting videos, they'll be a very big help when photo/video editing as you said you need the laptop for it.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



no read it again it only mentions like 5-6 games which use more than 4 threads +hyperthreading is actually more useful on the i5 than on the i7 since 8 threads are not used in most games yet
the i5 and 7730m are in no way a bottleneck or underpowered
infact its my favourite system as its battery life is the best among my laptops and powerformance is great
i also play on my other laptops (i7 3612qm cpu and other with A4500m) and difference isnt much


----------



## seamon (Mar 31, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> no read it again it only mentions like 5-6 games which use more than 4 threads +hyperthreading is actually more useful on the i5 than on the i7 since 8 threads are not used in most games yet
> the i5 and 7730m are in no way a bottleneck or underpowered
> infact its my favourite system as its battery life is the best among my laptops and powerformance is great
> i also play on my other laptops (i7 3612qm cpu and other with A4500m) and difference isnt much



All current AAA games use more than 4 threads end of story. Games like Crysis 3 prefer real physical cores instead of HT threads. So that's an added advantage in core i7 CPU.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 31, 2014)

seamon said:


> All current AAA games use more than 4 threads end of story. Games like Crysis 3 prefer real physical cores instead of HT threads. So that's an added advantage in core i7 CPU.



crisis 3 is a very graphic intensive game!! there arent many games like that yet which are that power hungry , thats my point
ofcourse some video editing programs will use it and since op mentioned that he needs that kind of power , the best gpu and cpu available makes sense


----------



## seamon (Mar 31, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> crisis 3 is a very graphic intensive game!! there arent many games like that yet which are that power hungry , thats my point
> ofcourse some video editing programs will use it and since op mentioned that he needs that kind of power , the best gpu and cpu available makes sense



You kidding me?? All games of late 2013 to 2014 are like that. Coh 2, bf 4, cod ghosts, metro ll to name a few, the list is endless.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 31, 2014)

seamon said:


> You kidding me?? All games of late 2013 to 2014 are like that. Coh 2, bf 4, cod ghosts, metro ll to name a few, the list is endless.


i never said there arent games (most of them share the same engines like cry engine , unreal etc) , i said it hasnt become the norm yet


----------



## seamon (Mar 31, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> i never said there arent games (most of them share the same engines like cry engine , unreal etc) , i said it hasnt become the norm yet



Actually they are not made in the same engine.
Crysis 3-Cry Engine 
COD:Ghosts- Infinity ward engine.
BF 4/Rivals:Frostbite 3.
Bioshock Infinte-Unreal Engine 3.
Metro LL- 4A engine.

Unreal Engine 3 does not support multi-threading, rest of them do.


----------



## praneetsah (Mar 31, 2014)

Looks like i lenovo is beter...But i cant decide between Z510(59-398016) and Y510p(59-390016). Which shud be better in terms of processing power, i feel like both are equal so is there any other difference exept GPU?

EDIT: any difference between i7-4700 and i7-4702??


----------



## seamon (Mar 31, 2014)

praneetsah said:


> Looks like i lenovo is beter...But i cant decide between Z510(59-398016) and Y510p(59-390016). Which shud be better in terms of processing power, i feel like both are equal so is there any other difference exept GPU?
> 
> EDIT: any difference between i7-4700 and i7-4702??



200Mhz difference. 10w more power.

- - - Updated - - -

4700MQ is better.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 1, 2014)

seamon said:


> Unreal Engine 3 does not support multi-threading, rest of them do.



it does since 2009 update

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> 200Mhz difference. 10w more power.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 4700MQ is better.



yeah the 4702 is more inclined for power saving or something according to another thread


----------



## seamon (Apr 1, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> it does since 2009 update
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



4702 has the advantage of lesser heat generation,lower power consumption and at the same time no skimping too much on performance.


----------



## falcongamer (Apr 6, 2014)

Well the OP wanted a 1080p screen, and the Z510 is not available in India with that. I guess he has to go with Y510p.


----------



## praneetsah (Apr 7, 2014)

Well i went to the store today but the Z510 didn't looked convincing to me in terms of looks, which are really poor...and whereas the hp,, just looks professional, sleek, se*y and just awesome...then i moved on to HP and had folowing GOOD options out of all i.e. HP envy 15-j111tx and the envy 15j-133tx...The problem is that both of them have same featres, same processor then why is there price difference of 3-5K while j133tx being exensive?? The shop owner him self didnt had good point for this (and i will never trust them too, cause they once said that all i5 have FHD  )...Anyways does anyne has answer to this...i googled it but found some fake speification of hese two models, where one site said that these have 720p display.So waiting for quick answer..


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 7, 2014)

I think you can see the differences here :
HP Envy 15-j133TX Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 4GB Graph) vs HP Envy 15-j111TX Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1 TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) vs Lenovo Ideapad Y510 (59-390016) Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph): Compare Computers: Flipkar

As you can see Y510p is the best: Better GPU (2GB GDDR5 GT755M > 4GB GT750M) & a Full HD display (also a DVD writer, if it concerns you), at the cost of 0.5kg weight


----------



## seamon (Apr 7, 2014)

@OP Get the HP one if you think that it looks nice and due to its less weight.
It's true that the specs of Y510p are significantly superior to HP Envy but the Envy wins in portability.
Also multi-tasking is a pain in HD screen, this is where you wanna consider FHD in Y510p.


----------



## itsaashish (Apr 14, 2014)

Strange! But why is multi tasking pain in HD ..sorry ..kinda noob here


----------



## praneetsah (Apr 26, 2014)

A very late reply, but to inform you guys, I bought the y510p i7 variant from my local market for 75K and bag, headphone, wireless mouse, 8GB PD were freebies  The laptop is seriously amazing...and the keyboard is not at all a problem. A must buy product for everyone!


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 26, 2014)

Ohh nice, congrats man!!


----------

